# fuel guage trouble



## chett (Jul 4, 2004)

the other day i had half a tank of gas. the next time i started the car the guage said fun. i thought this was odd so i went and filled it up, sure enough it was only half full. so my gauge reads full all the time and i don't know what to check or where to look. i asked a guy at the dealership and he said t check where it goes in the tank cause some times they get corroded. so i looked. i think he is confuse cause the whole thing i plastic. i looked in a manual i bought printed by chiltonand it says nothing. (biggest waste of time manual i have ever seen. does any one else make one?) so any ideas? help?


----------

